# What ground cover compliments Bermuda grass



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

I have a spot in my yard where it doesn't get enough sun to grow grass (gets about 4 hours of morning son) . Was looking for the least invasive ground cover to plant around the yesterday today tomorrow shrubs I planted a few weeks ago. Will Mondo grass work?




On a side note, the other 5 of my plants are looking great but this one plant in the picture seems to be struggling. Any ideas?

Also if this is the wrong forum, I apologise And please move it mods.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I will be paying close attention to the answers here -- I have the same issue.. The guy behind me has an enormous oak just over the fence line from me (looks like it could be 100 years old) that throws a ton of shade and has roots popping up on the back 1/3 of my back yard and there is no way I can grow grass under it.. Was just thinking of making a bed and throwing a bunch of azaleas back there, but will be all ears about other ideas.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

DeliveryMan said:


> I will be paying close attention to the answers here -- I have the same issue.. The guy behind me has an enormous oak just over the fence line from me (looks like it could be 100 years old) that throws a ton of shade and has roots popping up on the back 1/3 of my back yard and there is no way I can grow grass under it.. Was just thinking of making a bed and throwing a bunch of azaleas back there, but will be all ears about other ideas.


Glad to know I am not the only one with this issue! How much sun does it get? Reason asking is azelas are generally full sun plants. I went with these shrubs(yesterday today tomorrow) because they generally perform well in half sun half shade. Not sure why the one I posted a pic of is doing so poorly (leaves turned down, yet still flowering), the other 6 look great.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Any experts? Or would this be a better post in a different category on this forum?


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm not an expert but what is the desired look? Do you want to blend in as part of the lawn or just provide green ground cover? Mondo grass is often a high shade option and can be mown short but will definitely look different than the bermuda next to it. Mondo also not an aggressive spreader.

A common and aggressive option is ground ivy, but this wont look like a lawn extension. There are different varieties you could look at. I believe there is a jasmine type that people use here in Houston that, once established, provides a nice manicure-able option.


----------



## yellowfoam (Apr 8, 2019)

Vinca minor is very good choice.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

I have some azaleas planted 6 years ago in a 50-60% shade area. They are thriving. Whatever you do, please don't plant English Ivy. That stuff is very aggressive and will climb and kill trees if left alone.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Visitor said:


> I'm not an expert but what is the desired look? Do you want to blend in as part of the lawn or just provide green ground cover? Mondo grass is often a high shade option and can be mown short but will definitely look different than the bermuda next to it. Mondo also not an aggressive spreader.
> 
> A common and aggressive option is ground ivy, but this wont look like a lawn extension. There are different varieties you could look at. I believe there is a jasmine type that people use here in Houston that, once established, provides a nice manicure-able option.


The desired look is basically anything green that won't be invasive and try to take off and over the rest of the yard. Just looking for some ground cover so it's not just dirt/weeds.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

In that case, asiatic jasmine would work well. It is easy to maintain and it fills in nicely.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Visitor said:


> In that case, asiatic jasmine would work well. It is easy to maintain and it fills in nicely.


Isn't that really invasive.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

I mean, any spreading ground cover will be invasive, that's the general idea of ground cover. You can pretty easily maintain its edge much like you would with bermuda. If you want something that doesn't spread then mongo grass is the route you probably want to go. I'd google some images to see if you can get the look you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

What kind of grasses have you tried? Is the soil good in that area?


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Visitor said:


> I mean, any spreading ground cover will be invasive, that's the general idea of ground cover. You can pretty easily maintain its edge much like you would with bermuda. If you want something that doesn't spread then mongo grass is the route you probably want to go. I'd google some images to see if you can get the look you are trying to achieve.


The more I research, it seems like Mondo grass will do what I am trying to achieve...especially the dwarf Mondo grass. I kinda like the look of it also.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> What kind of grasses have you tried? Is the soil good in that area?


Yes soil is good and I have tried St Augustine and Bermuda. It's just in a bad situation where the trees really thin out the sunlight...it's even worse. Behind the house because the morning sun is blocked by the house then afternoon blocked by the trees. I'm thinking when the shrubs grow up a little more to plant some dwarf Mondo all around it.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

I have Japanese Spurge under my 100 year old Oak. Its a minor invasive in direct sunlight but in a (80%)shade environment, it stays put.

Also, Hi all. Long time lurker, first post.


----------



## Killmeh (Mar 1, 2018)

RDZed said:


> I have Japanese Spurge under my 100 year old Oak. Its a minor invasive in direct sunlight but in a (80%)shade environment, it stays put.
> 
> Also, Hi all. Long time lurker, first post.


Hello and welcome.

I'm debating now on either dwarf Mondo or a big bed with random shade loving plants.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> > I have Japanese Spurge under my 100 year old Oak. Its a minor invasive in direct sunlight but in a (80%)shade environment, it stays put.
> ...


Thanks dude!

Do you have irrigation? If not, remember to plant something that is somewhat drought tolerant as well as shade loving. Between those mature trees and that grade bust outside the fence, your soil will dry out in a hot minute, even with a mulch bed.

That said, I had excellent results with both Mondo and Dwarf Mondo, in dry shade when I lived in Hawaii. Same with Liriope.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Killmeh said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of grasses have you tried? Is the soil good in that area?
> ...


I would try a cool season grass that is shade tolerant. I have a tree out front with a canopy that is 70feet across and fescue does fine under it.


----------

